#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  EDS (Elecdes Design Suite)

## lubl

I need this software
if any one have it (full working) 
or just soruce of the software


please contact me. (ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com)See More: EDS (Elecdes Design Suite)

----------


## khubar

I have version 7.7

----------


## lubl

can you  explain more about the modules and year of software realese
and also 
does it works full?
you share it free or I should pay for it
Thanks

----------


## khubar

I am checking the forum to see your other posts and then I would deside to share the link here for free or do not share at all,  :Smile: 

please wait...

----------


## lubl

hahaha
I know you
you never share anything for anyone and also I know that you have some other names in this club ....

every body else except this man ... I need this software and want to buy it
please contact me if you have the software
thanks alot

----------


## khubar

you really disappointed me  :Frown:   I was uploading the source,...

----------


## rahgoshafan

Hi Khubar

can you share EDS 7.7 ?

thanks

----------


## josefreitas

pls share version 7.7
thanks

----------


## nunesjos

pls share version 7.7
thanks

----------


## seahhh

i have

----------


## krep22

Hello*
Is there a version with ********?
Thanks

----------


## Cash101

Atmcard@jabber.ru

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

FULLZ US SSN+DL   USA Fullz [ Full Name / SSN + DOB / Driver License with State Name =mmn=Ein=Employer=Salary income/ Address / ZIP / Phone / Email ]

%B4910051030702405^YAMAN/RAMAZAN ^23121260302800604000000?
;4910051030702405=23121260302860400000?
+015001580072866189079=004750075006335835100000120  0000181874083=00000002500250341100702488806341
PIN:0854

This is arqidarknet from

torre,zorldcard, market pro,

I sell first hand pos data,atm datas,resellers welcome,
usable pos,atm
dumps+password 6 digits and 4 digits.
Duouble and single track 100% live approval
Bank logins with email and phone access with cookies from the computer.

PAYPAL, MT103 DEALS
bank logs,email access,password
RDP
**** bibbles
Cvv=address
eu-usa-asia

fENTANYL pathes=powder
ships worldwide
CARFENTANIL 1kg
Heroin
Delivery world wide

minimum order is  10pieces

no test for new clients* consideration could be consider on basis.

make money with bank tools,risk and be rich.better than die poor!!

Wu logs to use make online money transfer in stock

fullz+full info+DL+mmn+dob+employer+scan+scoe 800-850
美国/加拿大/巴西 101-201 80 美元，如果您多买可享受 30% 的折扣


亚洲/中国 101/201 每件 350 美元，多买 30% 折扣
JCB $250

四位密码=$250

密码六位= $500

我不退还或更换出售前在检查器上检查过的数据，

更换未在检查器上检查的坏卡={三小时，PASSWORD 数据替换必须证明从 ATM 收到}

=====  ONLY THE STRONGEST=====

WOULD YOU RATHER JOIN THE GAME?

1RULE===ASK 4 TEST GET IGNORED=====

minimum order is  10pieces

no test for new clients* consideration could be consider on basis.

make money with bank tools,risk and be rich.better than die poor!!

Looking for real supplier OF(TRACK1-TRACK2-TRACK3)Dumps Datas,Pos,skimmers,logs etc? Dont look no more,quality is expensve and very reliable supplier
.visit the trading platform for market exchange with great reputation.
                                                                                                        ti.com
Holder address, Holder name, Last 4 digits of account number,
CitiBusiness / AAdvantage Platinum Select MasterCard-6355 $7,655.59
American Airlines Rewards 170,254 Miles
Available revolving credit $1,544.41
$7,655.59
673
skr.sh/s71yVQuIh           **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                                     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                                                                                     Dump Data+Password (4 digit) (6 digit)
Unionpay- Discover-Dinnerscard-JCB   
VISA-MASTERCARD-GOLD-CLASSIC

----------

